# Milan InvestCorp: progetto top. Anche Texas Group. Oltre 1 mld?



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Investcorp è pronta ad investire oltre 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Trattativa iniziata il 1 aprile e ora in esclusiva per due settimane con Elliott si può chiudere. Il fondo (di cui fa parte il fondo sovrano del Bahrein per il 20%) è pronto ad investimenti necessari a riportare il Milan nel giro dei grandi in Europa. I tifosi potrebbero sognare in grande. L'offerta per rilevare il club rossonero però non sarebbe l'unica. Anche Texas Pacific Group (Usa valuterebbe l'affare)

*CorSport*: bisogna considerare che Investcorp ha tra i suoi azionisti (almeno al 20%) Mubadala, fondo sovrano da 350 miliardi dell’emirato di Abu Dhabi. CEO di Mubadala è *Khaldun Al-Mubarak che è anche il presidente del City.* Mubadala è anche azionista di aziende come Aldar (insieme ad altre entità del governo di Abu Dhabi) e ha interessi in Etihad. Investcor potrebbe rappresentare un veicolo attraverso cui il governo di Abu Dhabi e le sue diramazioni entrerebbero nel calcio italiano (Investcorp è basato nel Bahrein e il Milan sarebbe il primo club italiano acquistato da un investitore arabo) cercando di evitare sospetti di doppia proprietà come quelli che, proprio in queste ore, L’Equipe rilancia sul Lilla e i suoi rapporti con Elliott Nel caso specifico, non pare una notizia fresca che Merlyn Capital (fondo londinese che controlla il Lilla) sia esposto verso Elliott per 50 milioni con un finanziamento, ma è poco per desumere un’influenza dominante di quest’ultimo nella governance del club francese. Fonti Merlyn precisano che il finanziamento sarà rimborsato entro giugno ma i riflettori del mondo rossonero, in questo momento, sembrano puntati altrove: verso il Medio Oriente.

*La Repubblica*: Bahrain Milan affare da 1,1 mld. La trattativa andrà avanti in esclusiva per due settimane. Nell'operazione anche l'acquisto del Lille e i progetti immobiliari (da non sottovalutare la componente immobiliare di questa operazione col fondo arabo) su stadio e su *Milanello che potrebbe traslocare in un'altra area di San Siro.

Corriere della Sera*: per la cessione del Milan a InvestCorp si tratta per 1,1 mld Non sono esclusi sviluppi rapidi. Ci sarebbero anche altre offerte. Qualcuno pensa all'offerta da parte della famiglia Ricketts che già in passato si interessò al club rossonero.

*Tuttosport*: il fondo arabo ha deciso di continuare a negoziare anche dopo la richiesta di un miliardo di euro. I tempi sono stretti.* 

Il futuro dei dirigenti e del Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-diligence-maldini-si-ibra-no-leao-ni.115079/


----------



## Mauricio (16 Aprile 2022)

Fino a ieri non sapevano nulla, oggi confermano la notizia. Il giornalismo in Italia…


----------



## Sam (16 Aprile 2022)

Quindi passiamo dal supermegafondo cinese con lo spiantato delle miniere di fosforo, al supermegafondo arabo con lo spiantato venditore di cammelli?


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Fino a ieri non sapevano nulla, oggi confermano la notizia. Il giornalismo in Italia…


Occhio che ora tutti i giorni la romanzeranno per i prossimo 15 giorni:
-Slitta
-Ce l'ok
-Frenata
-Ottimismo

Consiglio seguite solo le notizie dall'estero (Routers, Bloomberg, Financial Time)


----------



## Mauricio (16 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

*Restate sulle notizie e commentate le notizie non le fonti altrimenti eliminiamo i post*


----------



## jacky (16 Aprile 2022)

Se non arriva smentita del Milan la trattativa è almeno al 70% avanzata.
Tutto quello che esce su staff dirigenza e allenatore è tutto inventato.
Massara e Maldini sono in scadenza, Pioli ha un contratto basso e il rinnovo annuale ora si spiega.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

*Corriere della Sera: per la cessione del Milan a InvestCorp si tratta per 1,1 mld Non sono esclusi sviluppi rapidi. Ci sarebbero anche altre offerte. Qualcuno pensa all'offerta da parte della famiglia Ricketts che già in passato si interessò al club rossonero.*


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: per la cessione del Milan a InvestCorp si tratta per 1,1 mld Non sono esclusi sviluppi rapidi. Ci sarebbero anche altre offerte. Qualcuno pensa all'offerta da parte della famiglia Ricketts che già in passato si interessò al club rossonero.*



Chiunque acquisti il Milan spero lo faccia con fame di vittorie.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

*Tuttosport: il fondo arabo ha deciso di continuare a negoziare anche dopo la richiesta di un miliardo di euro. I tempi sono stretti. *


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: per la cessione del Milan a InvestCorp si tratta per 1,1 mld Non sono esclusi sviluppi rapidi. Ci sarebbero anche altre offerte. Qualcuno pensa all'offerta da parte della famiglia Ricketts che già in passato si interessò al club rossonero.*


Già romanzano 

Rauters ha scritto di una esclusiva, quindi con l'esclusiva tutte le altre offerte sono state respinte. Questi chiudono in 15 giorni, la notizia è arrivata modello Atalanta, a già tutto fatto. Non mi stupirei se tra 15 giorni esca un comunicato congiunto.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: il fondo arabo ha deciso di continuare a negoziare anche dopo la richiesta di un miliardo di euro. I tempi sono stretti. *




Forse è la volta buona. Speriamo.


----------



## Solo (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Investcorp è pronta ad investire oltre 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Trattativa iniziata il 1 aprile e ora in esclusiva per due settimane con Elliott si può chiudere. Il fondo (di cui fa parte il fondo sovrano del Bahrein per il 20%) è pronto ad investimenti necessari a riportare il Milan nel giro dei grandi in Europa. I tifosi potrebbero sognare in grande. L'offerta per rilevare il club rossonero però non sarebbe l'unica. Anche Texas Pacific Group (Usa valuterebbe l'affare)
> 
> *Corriere della Sera*: per la cessione del Milan a InvestCorp si tratta per 1,1 mld Non sono esclusi sviluppi rapidi. Ci sarebbero anche altre offerte. Qualcuno pensa all'offerta da parte della famiglia Ricketts che già in passato si interessò al club rossonero.
> 
> ...


La cosa che secondo me rende il tutto credibile è lo stadio. Essendo il progetto completamente impantanato è possibile che Elliot si sia stufato e abbia deciso di vendere finché possono ricavarci qualcosa, lasciando la gatta da pelare ai prossimi proprietari.

Vedremo. Spero solo che si risolva tutto rapidamente in un modo o nell'altro perché queste trattative bloccano il mercato.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Aprile 2022)

Non trovo un'ombra di dubbio su questo fondo.Gia' che nessun giornalista Italiano abbia saputo niente di niente mi fa credere che siano una spanna sopra a tutti senza tante giochesse. L'esclusiva per i prossimi 15 gg non puoi certo nasconderla se altri chiedono informazioni sull'acquisto del Milan.Chissa' quanti fegati Zan gonfi ci saranno....


----------



## Zenos (16 Aprile 2022)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Non trovo un'ombra di dubbio su questo fondo.Gia' che nessun giornalista Italiano abbia saputo niente di niente mi fa credere che siano una spanna sopra a tutti senza tante giochesse. L'esclusiva per i prossimi 15 gg non puoi certo nasconderla se altri chiedono informazioni sull'acquisto del Milan.Chissa' quanti fegati Zan gonfi ci saranno....


Tra un pò in nostri cominceranno a romanzare tranquillo...


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

*La Repubblica: Bahrain Milan affare da 1,1 mld. La trattativa andrà avanti in esclusiva per due settimane. Nell'operazione anche l'acquisto del Lille e i progetti immobiliari (da non sottovalutare la componente immobiliare di questa operazione col fondo arabo) su stadio e su Milanello che potrebbe traslocare in un'altra area di San Siro.*


----------



## UDG (16 Aprile 2022)

Ma non andrebbe in conflitto con la Uefa se Lille e Milan avessero lo stesso proprietario?


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Investcorp è pronta ad investire oltre 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Trattativa iniziata il 1 aprile e ora in esclusiva per due settimane con Elliott si può chiudere. Il fondo (di cui fa parte il fondo sovrano del Bahrein per il 20%) è pronto ad investimenti necessari a riportare il Milan nel giro dei grandi in Europa. I tifosi potrebbero sognare in grande. L'offerta per rilevare il club rossonero però non sarebbe l'unica. Anche Texas Pacific Group (Usa valuterebbe l'affare)
> 
> *La Repubblica*: Bahrain Milan affare da 1,1 mld. La trattativa andrà avanti in esclusiva per due settimane. Nell'operazione anche l'acquisto del Lille e i progetti immobiliari (da non sottovalutare la componente immobiliare di questa operazione col fondo arabo) su stadio e su *Milanello che potrebbe traslocare in un'altra area di San Siro.
> 
> ...


Nono solo questi, quali Ricketts


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Tra un pò in nostri cominceranno a romanzare tranquillo...


Stamani hanno gia' iniziato a dire che il caffe' non era buono e i primi cenni scorbutici..... e siamo all'inizio!! Che goduria se arriva quel che arriva


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

*CorSport: bisogna considerare che Investcorp ha tra i suoi azionisti (almeno al 20%) Mubadala, fondo sovrano da 350 miliardi dell’emirato di Abu Dhabi. CEO di Mubadala è Khaldun Al-Mubarak che è anche il presidente del City. Mubadala è anche azionista di aziende come Aldar (insieme ad altre entità del governo di Abu Dhabi) e ha interessi in Etihad. Investcor potrebbe rappresentare un veicolo attraverso cui il governo di Abu Dhabi e le sue diramazioni entrerebbero nel calcio italiano (Investcorp è basato nel Bahrein e il Milan sarebbe il primo club italiano acquistato da un investitore arabo) cercando di evitare sospetti di doppia proprietà come quelli che, proprio in queste ore, L’Equipe rilancia sul Lilla e i suoi rapporti con Elliott*
*
Nel caso specifico, non pare una notizia fresca che Merlyn Capital (fondo londinese che controlla il Lilla) sia esposto verso Elliott per 50 milioni con un finanziamento, ma è poco per desumere un’influenza dominante di quest’ultimo nella governance del club francese. Fonti Merlyn precisano che il finanziamento sarà rimborsato entro giugno ma i riflettori del mondo rossone*r*o, in questo momento, sembrano puntati altro**ve: verso il Medio Oriente.*


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Investcorp è pronta ad investire oltre 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Trattativa iniziata il 1 aprile e ora in esclusiva per due settimane con Elliott si può chiudere. Il fondo (di cui fa parte il fondo sovrano del Bahrein per il 20%) è pronto ad investimenti necessari a riportare il Milan nel giro dei grandi in Europa. I tifosi potrebbero sognare in grande. L'offerta per rilevare il club rossonero però non sarebbe l'unica. Anche Texas Pacific Group (Usa valuterebbe l'affare)
> 
> *CorSport*: bisogna considerare che Investcorp ha tra i suoi azionisti (almeno al 20%) Mubadala, fondo sovrano da 350 miliardi dell’emirato di Abu Dhabi. CEO di Mubadala è *Khaldun Al-Mubarak che è anche il presidente del City.* Mubadala è anche azionista di aziende come Aldar (insieme ad altre entità del governo di Abu Dhabi) e ha interessi in Etihad. Investcor potrebbe rappresentare un veicolo attraverso cui il governo di Abu Dhabi e le sue diramazioni entrerebbero nel calcio italiano (Investcorp è basato nel Bahrein e il Milan sarebbe il primo club italiano acquistato da un investitore arabo) cercando di evitare sospetti di doppia proprietà come quelli che, proprio in queste ore, L’Equipe rilancia sul Lilla e i suoi rapporti con Elliott Nel caso specifico, non pare una notizia fresca che Merlyn Capital (fondo londinese che controlla il Lilla) sia esposto verso Elliott per 50 milioni con un finanziamento, ma è poco per desumere un’influenza dominante di quest’ultimo nella governance del club francese. Fonti Merlyn precisano che il finanziamento sarà rimborsato entro giugno ma i riflettori del mondo rossonero, in questo momento, sembrano puntati altrove: verso il Medio Oriente.
> 
> ...



*Per favore leggete e quotate*


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Investcorp è pronta ad investire oltre 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Trattativa iniziata il 1 aprile e ora in esclusiva per due settimane con Elliott si può chiudere. Il fondo (di cui fa parte il fondo sovrano del Bahrein per il 20%) è pronto ad investimenti necessari a riportare il Milan nel giro dei grandi in Europa. I tifosi potrebbero sognare in grande. L'offerta per rilevare il club rossonero però non sarebbe l'unica. Anche Texas Pacific Group (Usa valuterebbe l'affare)
> 
> *CorSport*: bisogna considerare che Investcorp ha tra i suoi azionisti (almeno al 20%) Mubadala, fondo sovrano da 350 miliardi dell’emirato di Abu Dhabi. CEO di Mubadala è *Khaldun Al-Mubarak che è anche il presidente del City.* Mubadala è anche azionista di aziende come Aldar (insieme ad altre entità del governo di Abu Dhabi) e ha interessi in Etihad. Investcor potrebbe rappresentare un veicolo attraverso cui il governo di Abu Dhabi e le sue diramazioni entrerebbero nel calcio italiano (Investcorp è basato nel Bahrein e il Milan sarebbe il primo club italiano acquistato da un investitore arabo) cercando di evitare sospetti di doppia proprietà come quelli che, proprio in queste ore, L’Equipe rilancia sul Lilla e i suoi rapporti con Elliott Nel caso specifico, non pare una notizia fresca che Merlyn Capital (fondo londinese che controlla il Lilla) sia esposto verso Elliott per 50 milioni con un finanziamento, ma è poco per desumere un’influenza dominante di quest’ultimo nella governance del club francese. Fonti Merlyn precisano che il finanziamento sarà rimborsato entro giugno ma i riflettori del mondo rossonero, in questo momento, sembrano puntati altrove: verso il Medio Oriente.
> 
> ...


Scusate ma perché non è ancora stata annunciata uno speciale di Report per i traffici loschi del Milan?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Aprile 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scusate ma perché non è ancora stata annunciata uno speciale di Report per i traffici loschi del Milan?


Dai tempo al tempo. A breve.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSport: bisogna considerare che Investcorp ha tra i suoi azionisti (almeno al 20%) Mubadala, fondo sovrano da 350 miliardi dell’emirato di Abu Dhabi. CEO di Mubadala è Khaldun Al-Mubarak che è anche il presidente del City. Mubadala è anche azionista di aziende come Aldar (insieme ad altre entità del governo di Abu Dhabi) e ha interessi in Etihad. Investcor potrebbe rappresentare un veicolo attraverso cui il governo di Abu Dhabi e le sue diramazioni entrerebbero nel calcio italiano (Investcorp è basato nel Bahrein e il Milan sarebbe il primo club italiano acquistato da un investitore arabo) cercando di evitare sospetti di doppia proprietà come quelli che, proprio in queste ore, L’Equipe rilancia sul Lilla e i suoi rapporti con Elliott*
> 
> *Nel caso specifico, non pare una notizia fresca che Merlyn Capital (fondo londinese che controlla il Lilla) sia esposto verso Elliott per 50 milioni con un finanziamento, ma è poco per desumere un’influenza dominante di quest’ultimo nella governance del club francese. Fonti Merlyn precisano che il finanziamento sarà rimborsato entro giugno ma i riflettori del mondo rossone*r*o, in questo momento, sembrano puntati altro**ve: verso il Medio Oriente.*


Ovvio che sarebbe un’operazione clamorosa visti gli azionisti di Investcorp.


----------



## unbreakable (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSport: bisogna considerare che Investcorp ha tra i suoi azionisti (almeno al 20%) Mubadala, fondo sovrano da 350 miliardi dell’emirato di Abu Dhabi. CEO di Mubadala è Khaldun Al-Mubarak che è anche il presidente del City. Mubadala è anche azionista di aziende come Aldar (insieme ad altre entità del governo di Abu Dhabi) e ha interessi in Etihad. Investcor potrebbe rappresentare un veicolo attraverso cui il governo di Abu Dhabi e le sue diramazioni entrerebbero nel calcio italiano (Investcorp è basato nel Bahrein e il Milan sarebbe il primo club italiano acquistato da un investitore arabo) cercando di evitare sospetti di doppia proprietà come quelli che, proprio in queste ore, L’Equipe rilancia sul Lilla e i suoi rapporti con Elliott*
> 
> *Nel caso specifico, non pare una notizia fresca che Merlyn Capital (fondo londinese che controlla il Lilla) sia esposto verso Elliott per 50 milioni con un finanziamento, ma è poco per desumere un’influenza dominante di quest’ultimo nella governance del club francese. Fonti Merlyn precisano che il finanziamento sarà rimborsato entro giugno ma i riflettori del mondo rossone*r*o, in questo momento, sembrano puntati altro**ve: verso il Medio Oriente.*


non ne conosco uno ma direi che il rischio di trovarsi un presidente che si guarda le partite su il tablet ordinato su alibaba sia remoto


----------



## smallball (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Bahrain Milan affare da 1,1 mld. La trattativa andrà avanti in esclusiva per due settimane. Nell'operazione anche l'acquisto del Lille e i progetti immobiliari (da non sottovalutare la componente immobiliare di questa operazione col fondo arabo) su stadio e su Milanello che potrebbe traslocare in un'altra area di San Siro.*


Spero che non tornino slitte e amenità simili


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Investcorp è pronta ad investire oltre 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Trattativa iniziata il 1 aprile e ora in esclusiva per due settimane con Elliott si può chiudere. Il fondo (di cui fa parte il fondo sovrano del Bahrein per il 20%) è pronto ad investimenti necessari a riportare il Milan nel giro dei grandi in Europa. I tifosi potrebbero sognare in grande. L'offerta per rilevare il club rossonero però non sarebbe l'unica. Anche Texas Pacific Group (Usa valuterebbe l'affare)
> 
> *CorSport*: bisogna considerare che Investcorp ha tra i suoi azionisti (almeno al 20%) Mubadala, fondo sovrano da 350 miliardi dell’emirato di Abu Dhabi. CEO di Mubadala è *Khaldun Al-Mubarak che è anche il presidente del City.* Mubadala è anche azionista di aziende come Aldar (insieme ad altre entità del governo di Abu Dhabi) e ha interessi in Etihad. Investcor potrebbe rappresentare un veicolo attraverso cui il governo di Abu Dhabi e le sue diramazioni entrerebbero nel calcio italiano (Investcorp è basato nel Bahrein e il Milan sarebbe il primo club italiano acquistato da un investitore arabo) cercando di evitare sospetti di doppia proprietà come quelli che, proprio in queste ore, L’Equipe rilancia sul Lilla e i suoi rapporti con Elliott Nel caso specifico, non pare una notizia fresca che Merlyn Capital (fondo londinese che controlla il Lilla) sia esposto verso Elliott per 50 milioni con un finanziamento, ma è poco per desumere un’influenza dominante di quest’ultimo nella governance del club francese. Fonti Merlyn precisano che il finanziamento sarà rimborsato entro giugno ma i riflettori del mondo rossonero, in questo momento, sembrano puntati altrove: verso il Medio Oriente.
> 
> ...


Non sono entusiasta per l'ennesimo cambio di proprietà. 
Sappiamo cosa questo comporti.
Adesso abbiamo un progetto tecnico che bene o male funziona da un paio di anni ormai. Spero che i nuovi abbiano l'intelligenza e umiltà per non fare l'ennesima rivoluzione ma anzi migliorare e investire quello che di buono c'è già. 
Al Milan attuale mancano i mezzi finanziari più che altro.

Vedremo. Ad ogni modo spero che questi abbiano intenzione di tenere il Milan a lungo. Quella che vorrei è la stabilità finalmente perché i cambi di proprietà hanno sempre lo stesso effetto: seghe all'inizio con aspettative stellari, confusione gestionale tra cambiamenti e errori, per poi finire al crudo e deludente realismo.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non sono entusiasta per l'ennesimo cambio di proprietà.
> Sappiamo cosa questo comporti.
> Adesso abbiamo un progetto tecnico che bene o male funziona da un paio di anni ormai. Spero che i nuovi abbiano l'intelligenza e umiltà per non fare l'ennesima rivoluzione ma anzi migliorare e investire quello che di buono c'è già.
> Al Milan attuale mancano i mezzi finanziari più che altro.
> ...


L'ideale sarebbe cambiare solo la proprietà e tagliare la testa dell'uomo della proprietà.

Col senno di oggi però si spiega il non mercato e lo scudetto del bilancio.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Investcorp è pronta ad investire oltre 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Trattativa iniziata il 1 aprile e ora in esclusiva per due settimane con Elliott si può chiudere. Il fondo (di cui fa parte il fondo sovrano del Bahrein per il 20%) è pronto ad investimenti necessari a riportare il Milan nel giro dei grandi in Europa. I tifosi potrebbero sognare in grande. L'offerta per rilevare il club rossonero però non sarebbe l'unica. Anche Texas Pacific Group (Usa valuterebbe l'affare)
> 
> *CorSport*: bisogna considerare che Investcorp ha tra i suoi azionisti (almeno al 20%) Mubadala, fondo sovrano da 350 miliardi dell’emirato di Abu Dhabi. CEO di Mubadala è *Khaldun Al-Mubarak che è anche il presidente del City.* Mubadala è anche azionista di aziende come Aldar (insieme ad altre entità del governo di Abu Dhabi) e ha interessi in Etihad. Investcor potrebbe rappresentare un veicolo attraverso cui il governo di Abu Dhabi e le sue diramazioni entrerebbero nel calcio italiano (Investcorp è basato nel Bahrein e il Milan sarebbe il primo club italiano acquistato da un investitore arabo) cercando di evitare sospetti di doppia proprietà come quelli che, proprio in queste ore, L’Equipe rilancia sul Lilla e i suoi rapporti con Elliott Nel caso specifico, non pare una notizia fresca che Merlyn Capital (fondo londinese che controlla il Lilla) sia esposto verso Elliott per 50 milioni con un finanziamento, ma è poco per desumere un’influenza dominante di quest’ultimo nella governance del club francese. Fonti Merlyn precisano che il finanziamento sarà rimborsato entro giugno ma i riflettori del mondo rossonero, in questo momento, sembrano puntati altrove: verso il Medio Oriente.
> 
> ...


La notizia è arrivata come un fulmine a ciel sereno e , siccome a questi livelli si lascia nulla all'approssimazione, vediamo quali sono i reali obiettivi.
Vediamo l'ambiente come reagisce alla notizia...
Magari il lanciano torna a suscitare timore reverenziale.


----------



## malos (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Investcorp è pronta ad investire oltre 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Trattativa iniziata il 1 aprile e ora in esclusiva per due settimane con Elliott si può chiudere. Il fondo (di cui fa parte il fondo sovrano del Bahrein per il 20%) è pronto ad investimenti necessari a riportare il Milan nel giro dei grandi in Europa. I tifosi potrebbero sognare in grande. L'offerta per rilevare il club rossonero però non sarebbe l'unica. Anche Texas Pacific Group (Usa valuterebbe l'affare)
> 
> *CorSport*: bisogna considerare che Investcorp ha tra i suoi azionisti (almeno al 20%) Mubadala, fondo sovrano da 350 miliardi dell’emirato di Abu Dhabi. CEO di Mubadala è *Khaldun Al-Mubarak che è anche il presidente del City.* Mubadala è anche azionista di aziende come Aldar (insieme ad altre entità del governo di Abu Dhabi) e ha interessi in Etihad. Investcor potrebbe rappresentare un veicolo attraverso cui il governo di Abu Dhabi e le sue diramazioni entrerebbero nel calcio italiano (Investcorp è basato nel Bahrein e il Milan sarebbe il primo club italiano acquistato da un investitore arabo) cercando di evitare sospetti di doppia proprietà come quelli che, proprio in queste ore, L’Equipe rilancia sul Lilla e i suoi rapporti con Elliott Nel caso specifico, non pare una notizia fresca che Merlyn Capital (fondo londinese che controlla il Lilla) sia esposto verso Elliott per 50 milioni con un finanziamento, ma è poco per desumere un’influenza dominante di quest’ultimo nella governance del club francese. Fonti Merlyn precisano che il finanziamento sarà rimborsato entro giugno ma i riflettori del mondo rossonero, in questo momento, sembrano puntati altrove: verso il Medio Oriente.
> 
> ...


Se la due diligence partiva dal primo aprile ed era a 2 settimane forse la notizia è stata fatta circolare a affare chiuso.


----------



## shevchampions (16 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non sono entusiasta per l'ennesimo cambio di proprietà.
> Sappiamo cosa questo comporti.
> Adesso abbiamo un progetto tecnico che bene o male funziona da un paio di anni ormai. Spero che i nuovi abbiano l'intelligenza e umiltà per non fare l'ennesima rivoluzione ma anzi migliorare e investire quello che di buono c'è già.
> Al Milan attuale mancano i mezzi finanziari più che altro.
> ...


Io anche sono timoroso, ma per altri motivi. Bisogna sperare che questi non facciano come Al Khelaifi, cioè ottenere vantaggi finanziari/politici per poi mollare la barca in condizioni non sostenibili, che sarà quanto accadrà a Parigi. 

Comunque vediamo, ancora non si sa nulla, nel frattempo sarei contento se il progetto tecnico proseguisse intatto.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Investcorp è pronta ad investire oltre 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Trattativa iniziata il 1 aprile e ora in esclusiva per due settimane con Elliott si può chiudere. Il fondo (di cui fa parte il fondo sovrano del Bahrein per il 20%) è pronto ad investimenti necessari a riportare il Milan nel giro dei grandi in Europa. I tifosi potrebbero sognare in grande. L'offerta per rilevare il club rossonero però non sarebbe l'unica. Anche Texas Pacific Group (Usa valuterebbe l'affare)
> 
> *CorSport*: bisogna considerare che Investcorp ha tra i suoi azionisti (almeno al 20%) Mubadala, fondo sovrano da 350 miliardi dell’emirato di Abu Dhabi. CEO di Mubadala è *Khaldun Al-Mubarak che è anche il presidente del City.* Mubadala è anche azionista di aziende come Aldar (insieme ad altre entità del governo di Abu Dhabi) e ha interessi in Etihad. Investcor potrebbe rappresentare un veicolo attraverso cui il governo di Abu Dhabi e le sue diramazioni entrerebbero nel calcio italiano (Investcorp è basato nel Bahrein e il Milan sarebbe il primo club italiano acquistato da un investitore arabo) cercando di evitare sospetti di doppia proprietà come quelli che, proprio in queste ore, L’Equipe rilancia sul Lilla e i suoi rapporti con Elliott Nel caso specifico, non pare una notizia fresca che Merlyn Capital (fondo londinese che controlla il Lilla) sia esposto verso Elliott per 50 milioni con un finanziamento, ma è poco per desumere un’influenza dominante di quest’ultimo nella governance del club francese. Fonti Merlyn precisano che il finanziamento sarà rimborsato entro giugno ma i riflettori del mondo rossonero, in questo momento, sembrano puntati altrove: verso il Medio Oriente.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'ideale sarebbe cambiare solo la proprietà e tagliare la testa dell'uomo della proprietà.
> 
> Col senno di oggi però si spiega il non mercato e lo scudetto del bilancio.


Si vero tutto assume una coerenza diversa adesso.
Il sogno è al solito che arrivino questi e smiliardino senza sosta... ma ricordo che col cinese e Elliott il sogno era lo stesso.
La realtà è che un cambio di proprietà rimette tutto in discussione e solitamente all'inizio crea danni più che altro.
Vedremo. Ci sarà tempo per capire.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si vero tutto assume una coerenza diversa adesso.
> Il sogno è al solito che arrivino questi e smiliardino senza sosta... ma ricordo che col cinese e Elliott il sogno era lo stesso.
> La realtà è che un cambio di proprietà rimette tutto in discussione e solitamente all'inizio crea danni più che altro.
> Vedremo. Ci sarà tempo per capire.


A me basterebbe una gestione logica e competente come quella di ora con qualche risorsa in più per essere più aggressivi sul mercato.

Il milan ha fatto il milan quando ha creato un bel gruppo composto anzitutto da uomini veri e poi da campioni.
Valori come appartenenza e cultura del lavoro non devono mancare.

Insomma, sogno un milan in versione bayern monaco, non di certo in stile psg.


----------



## overlord (16 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si vero tutto assume una coerenza diversa adesso.
> Il sogno è al solito che arrivino questi e smiliardino senza sosta... ma ricordo che col cinese e Elliott il sogno era lo stesso.
> La realtà è che un cambio di proprietà rimette tutto in discussione e solitamente all'inizio crea danni più che altro.
> Vedremo. Ci sarà tempo per capire.



Un cambio di proprietà per non creare danni deve solo dare continuità agli uomini chiave della parte sportiva cha attualmente sta facendo benissimo con risorse limitate. Se poi gli danno anche "quattro spicci" in più per il mercato ecco che mi hanno conquistato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Aprile 2022)

Ho paura che queste voci possano distrarre i ragazzi, anche se la Serie A ormai è diventata molto complicata per noi.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Aprile 2022)

Altri fondi americani no, vi prego.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Investcorp è pronta ad investire oltre 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Trattativa iniziata il 1 aprile e ora in esclusiva per due settimane con Elliott si può chiudere. Il fondo (di cui fa parte il fondo sovrano del Bahrein per il 20%) è pronto ad investimenti necessari a riportare il Milan nel giro dei grandi in Europa. I tifosi potrebbero sognare in grande. L'offerta per rilevare il club rossonero però non sarebbe l'unica. Anche Texas Pacific Group (Usa valuterebbe l'affare)
> 
> *CorSport*: bisogna considerare che Investcorp ha tra i suoi azionisti (almeno al 20%) Mubadala, fondo sovrano da 350 miliardi dell’emirato di Abu Dhabi. CEO di Mubadala è *Khaldun Al-Mubarak che è anche il presidente del City.* Mubadala è anche azionista di aziende come Aldar (insieme ad altre entità del governo di Abu Dhabi) e ha interessi in Etihad. Investcor potrebbe rappresentare un veicolo attraverso cui il governo di Abu Dhabi e le sue diramazioni entrerebbero nel calcio italiano (Investcorp è basato nel Bahrein e il Milan sarebbe il primo club italiano acquistato da un investitore arabo) cercando di evitare sospetti di doppia proprietà come quelli che, proprio in queste ore, L’Equipe rilancia sul Lilla e i suoi rapporti con Elliott Nel caso specifico, non pare una notizia fresca che Merlyn Capital (fondo londinese che controlla il Lilla) sia esposto verso Elliott per 50 milioni con un finanziamento, ma è poco per desumere un’influenza dominante di quest’ultimo nella governance del club francese. Fonti Merlyn precisano che il finanziamento sarà rimborsato entro giugno ma i riflettori del mondo rossonero, in questo momento, sembrano puntati altrove: verso il Medio Oriente.
> 
> ...



Leggete e quotate


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSport: bisogna considerare che Investcorp ha tra i suoi azionisti (almeno al 20%) Mubadala, fondo sovrano da 350 miliardi dell’emirato di Abu Dhabi. CEO di Mubadala è Khaldun Al-Mubarak che è anche il presidente del City. Mubadala è anche azionista di aziende come Aldar (insieme ad altre entità del governo di Abu Dhabi) e ha interessi in Etihad. Investcor potrebbe rappresentare un veicolo attraverso cui il governo di Abu Dhabi e le sue diramazioni entrerebbero nel calcio italiano (Investcorp è basato nel Bahrein e il Milan sarebbe il primo club italiano acquistato da un investitore arabo) cercando di evitare sospetti di doppia proprietà come quelli che, proprio in queste ore, L’Equipe rilancia sul Lilla e i suoi rapporti con Elliott*
> 
> *Nel caso specifico, non pare una notizia fresca che Merlyn Capital (fondo londinese che controlla il Lilla) sia esposto verso Elliott per 50 milioni con un finanziamento, ma è poco per desumere un’influenza dominante di quest’ultimo nella governance del club francese. Fonti Merlyn precisano che il finanziamento sarà rimborsato entro giugno ma i riflettori del mondo rossone*r*o, in questo momento, sembrano puntati altro**ve: verso il Medio Oriente.*


Finché non viene confermata l'area sportiva non rimango tranquillo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Investcorp è pronta ad investire oltre 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Trattativa iniziata il 1 aprile e ora in esclusiva per due settimane con Elliott si può chiudere. Il fondo (di cui fa parte il fondo sovrano del Bahrein per il 20%) è pronto ad investimenti necessari a riportare il Milan nel giro dei grandi in Europa. I tifosi potrebbero sognare in grande. L'offerta per rilevare il club rossonero però non sarebbe l'unica. Anche Texas Pacific Group (Usa valuterebbe l'affare)
> 
> *CorSport*: bisogna considerare che Investcorp ha tra i suoi azionisti (almeno al 20%) Mubadala, fondo sovrano da 350 miliardi dell’emirato di Abu Dhabi. CEO di Mubadala è *Khaldun Al-Mubarak che è anche il presidente del City.* Mubadala è anche azionista di aziende come Aldar (insieme ad altre entità del governo di Abu Dhabi) e ha interessi in Etihad. Investcor potrebbe rappresentare un veicolo attraverso cui il governo di Abu Dhabi e le sue diramazioni entrerebbero nel calcio italiano (Investcorp è basato nel Bahrein e il Milan sarebbe il primo club italiano acquistato da un investitore arabo) cercando di evitare sospetti di doppia proprietà come quelli che, proprio in queste ore, L’Equipe rilancia sul Lilla e i suoi rapporti con Elliott Nel caso specifico, non pare una notizia fresca che Merlyn Capital (fondo londinese che controlla il Lilla) sia esposto verso Elliott per 50 milioni con un finanziamento, ma è poco per desumere un’influenza dominante di quest’ultimo nella governance del club francese. Fonti Merlyn precisano che il finanziamento sarà rimborsato entro giugno ma i riflettori del mondo rossonero, in questo momento, sembrano puntati altrove: verso il Medio Oriente.
> 
> ...



Texas Group e Richett no per carità.... via i fondi americani, tutta fuffa!


----------



## sunburn (16 Aprile 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Comunque vediamo, ancora non si sa nulla, nel frattempo sarei contento se il progetto tecnico proseguisse intatto.


Ma quale progetto tecnico, dai. Non abbiamo praticamente mai potuto prendere la prima scelta in nessun ruolo. Siam stati bravi e fortunati a fare un paio di buonissime pescate(Tomori e Theo), a fronte di non so quanti pacchi. Rendiamoci conto che non abbiamo neanche coperto l’infortunio del nostro centrale titolare, avendo come alternative uno in scadenza e un primavera con molti problemi fisici.
Per rafforzare l’attacco abbiam preso uno che da anni non arrivava in doppia cifra, non solo di gol ma addirittura di presenze, e il buon Messias che se ne stava tranquillo in spiaggia a mangiare nduja e caciocavallo.
Io ho accettato questo modus operandi sia perché sono realista e capisco le esigenze di chi mette il grano sia perché non è che potessi cambiare la situazione.
Ma con un eventuale cambio di proprietà, spero che almeno potremo prendere la prima scelta nel ruolo che di volta in volta dovremo coprire. Se poi l’eventuale nuova proprietà deciderà di continuare come in questi anni con Elliott me ne farò(e ce ne faremo) una ragione, ma addirittura augurarselo mi sembra parecchio tafazzista.


----------



## Milo (16 Aprile 2022)

Fatemi capire… si sono anche esposti ufficialmente con un tweet come se fosse già loro…
“Rischiamo” davvero di diventare ricchissimi???? Noi???


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire… si sono anche esposti ufficialmente con un tweet come se fosse già loro…
> “Rischiamo” davvero di diventare ricchissimi???? Noi???


noi, inteso come tifosi, resteremo sempre i poveracci di sempre


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire… si sono anche esposti ufficialmente con un tweet come se fosse già loro…
> “Rischiamo” davvero di diventare ricchissimi???? Noi???


Hanno l'esclusiva, tutti gli altre proposte sono state rigettate durante la due-diligence, immagino che queste i nomi delle varie offerte pervenute negli ultimi 6 mesi, prima che Elliot scegliesse la migliore. Ora i giornalai si sono svegliati e fanno le telenovelas a fatti compiuti. In Italia funziona così.


----------



## Milo (16 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Hanno l'esclusiva, tutti gli altre proposte sono state rigettate durante la due-diligence, immagino che queste i nomi delle varie offerte pervenute negli ultimi 6 mesi, prima che Elliot scegliesse la migliore. Ora i giornalai si sono svegliati e fanno le telenovelas a fatti compiuti. In Italia funziona così.



però meglio per noi dai, se si chiudesse davvero non abbiamo commentato per mesi possibili e futili compratori


----------



## shevchampions (16 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma quale progetto tecnico, dai. Non abbiamo praticamente mai potuto prendere la prima scelta in nessun ruolo. Siam stati bravi e fortunati a fare un paio di buonissime pescate(Tomori e Theo), a fronte di non so quanti pacchi. Rendiamoci conto che non abbiamo neanche coperto l’infortunio del nostro centrale titolare, avendo come alternative uno in scadenza e un primavera con molti problemi fisici.
> Per rafforzare l’attacco abbiam preso uno che da anni non arrivava in doppia cifra, non solo di gol ma addirittura di presenze, e il buon Messias che se ne stava tranquillo in spiaggia a mangiare nduja e caciocavallo.
> Io ho accettato questo modus operandi sia perché sono realista e capisco le esigenze di chi mette il grano sia perché non è che potessi cambiare la situazione.
> Ma con un eventuale cambio di proprietà, spero che almeno potremo prendere la prima scelta nel ruolo che di volta in volta dovremo coprire. Se poi l’eventuale nuova proprietà deciderà di continuare come in questi anni con Elliott me ne farò(e ce ne faremo) una ragione, ma addirittura augurarselo mi sembra parecchio tafazzista.


Tu parli di altro, non credo ti sia chiaro il significato di progetto tecnico. 

Per il resto concordo con gli amici su, preferirei continuare con le idee e con qualche soldo in più. Il modello non deve essere il PSG. Per me il Milan è ben altro. Ma capisco che non tutti possano essere d'accordo.


----------



## Giek (16 Aprile 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Tu parli di altro, non credo ti sia chiaro il significato di progetto tecnico.
> 
> Per il resto concordo con gli amici su, preferirei continuare con le idee e con qualche soldo in più. Il modello non deve essere il PSG. Per me il Milan è ben altro. Ma capisco che non tutti possano essere d'accordo.


Invece Sun ha parlato esattamente di progetto tecnico.
Torni in CL e ti presenti con un mercato estivo fatto da Bakayoko, Giroud 36enne come punta titolare, Messias in prestito, Diaz promosso a 10 titolare, Ballo Toure.
Non credo che fossero questi gli obiettivi dell’area tecnica, almeno, lo spero proprio.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Investcorp è pronta ad investire oltre 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Trattativa iniziata il 1 aprile e ora in esclusiva per due settimane con Elliott si può chiudere. Il fondo (di cui fa parte il fondo sovrano del Bahrein per il 20%) è pronto ad investimenti necessari a riportare il Milan nel giro dei grandi in Europa. I tifosi potrebbero sognare in grande. L'offerta per rilevare il club rossonero però non sarebbe l'unica. Anche Texas Pacific Group (Usa valuterebbe l'affare)
> 
> *CorSport*: bisogna considerare che Investcorp ha tra i suoi azionisti (almeno al 20%) Mubadala, fondo sovrano da 350 miliardi dell’emirato di Abu Dhabi. CEO di Mubadala è *Khaldun Al-Mubarak che è anche il presidente del City.* Mubadala è anche azionista di aziende come Aldar (insieme ad altre entità del governo di Abu Dhabi) e ha interessi in Etihad. Investcor potrebbe rappresentare un veicolo attraverso cui il governo di Abu Dhabi e le sue diramazioni entrerebbero nel calcio italiano (Investcorp è basato nel Bahrein e il Milan sarebbe il primo club italiano acquistato da un investitore arabo) cercando di evitare sospetti di doppia proprietà come quelli che, proprio in queste ore, L’Equipe rilancia sul Lilla e i suoi rapporti con Elliott Nel caso specifico, non pare una notizia fresca che Merlyn Capital (fondo londinese che controlla il Lilla) sia esposto verso Elliott per 50 milioni con un finanziamento, ma è poco per desumere un’influenza dominante di quest’ultimo nella governance del club francese. Fonti Merlyn precisano che il finanziamento sarà rimborsato entro giugno ma i riflettori del mondo rossonero, in questo momento, sembrano puntati altrove: verso il Medio Oriente.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## shevchampions (16 Aprile 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Invece Sun ha parlato esattamente di progetto tecnico.
> Torni in CL e ti presenti con un mercato estivo fatto da Bakayoko, Giroud 36enne come punta titolare, Messias in prestito, Diaz promosso a 10 titolare, Ballo Toure.
> Non credo che fossero questi gli obiettivi dell’area tecnica, almeno, lo spero proprio.


Ma non si può banalizzare in questo modo, dai. Per progetto tecnico si intende una cultura calcistica, una mentalità, un'idea di gioco, con una guida tecnica dentro e fuori dal campo, in panchina e in tribuna che ne tiene tese le redini. 

Non stiamo parlando di acquisti toppati, bisogna guardare più in là del proprio naso. Capisco però che l'idea che arrivi lo sceicco e smiliardi sia per molti giustificazione sufficiente a mandare all'aria il lavoro, le idee, e a dimenticarne l'importanza. Ripeto, mi auguro che il progetto tecnico impostato oggi al Milan continui, sicuramente con qualche risorsa in più.


----------



## jacky (16 Aprile 2022)

1 miliardo non mi sembra una cifra enorme visto come corre il denaro negli ultimi mesi.
Rispetto a 4 anni fa il Milan è un'altra cosa (come risultati, valore rosa e bilancio) e tutto costa il 30% in più.
E poi i ricchi sono sempre più ricchi e non sanno dove metter soldi. Quindi, ben vengano!


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Investcorp è pronta ad investire oltre 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Trattativa iniziata il 1 aprile e ora in esclusiva per due settimane con Elliott si può chiudere. Il fondo (di cui fa parte il fondo sovrano del Bahrein per il 20%) è pronto ad investimenti necessari a riportare il Milan nel giro dei grandi in Europa. I tifosi potrebbero sognare in grande. L'offerta per rilevare il club rossonero però non sarebbe l'unica. Anche Texas Pacific Group (Usa valuterebbe l'affare)
> 
> *CorSport*: bisogna considerare che Investcorp ha tra i suoi azionisti (almeno al 20%) Mubadala, fondo sovrano da 350 miliardi dell’emirato di Abu Dhabi. CEO di Mubadala è *Khaldun Al-Mubarak che è anche il presidente del City.* Mubadala è anche azionista di aziende come Aldar (insieme ad altre entità del governo di Abu Dhabi) e ha interessi in Etihad. Investcor potrebbe rappresentare un veicolo attraverso cui il governo di Abu Dhabi e le sue diramazioni entrerebbero nel calcio italiano (Investcorp è basato nel Bahrein e il Milan sarebbe il primo club italiano acquistato da un investitore arabo) cercando di evitare sospetti di doppia proprietà come quelli che, proprio in queste ore, L’Equipe rilancia sul Lilla e i suoi rapporti con Elliott Nel caso specifico, non pare una notizia fresca che Merlyn Capital (fondo londinese che controlla il Lilla) sia esposto verso Elliott per 50 milioni con un finanziamento, ma è poco per desumere un’influenza dominante di quest’ultimo nella governance del club francese. Fonti Merlyn precisano che il finanziamento sarà rimborsato entro giugno ma i riflettori del mondo rossonero, in questo momento, sembrano puntati altrove: verso il Medio Oriente.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## sunburn (16 Aprile 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Tu parli di altro, non credo ti sia chiaro il significato di progetto tecnico.


Dalla stagione 2018/2019, prima stagione interamente “programmata” da Elliott, in quattro stagioni abbiamo avuto tre allenatori con idee di gioco totalmente diverse, ai quali non abbiamo MAI preso i giocatori necessari per esprimerle perché si prendeva quel che si riusciva a prendere. Anche con Pioli siam partiti in un modo e dopo due mesi gli abbiamo, fortunatamente per i nostri fegati, rivoluzionato la rosa, cedendo due titolari a gennaio. E anche quest’anno l’abbiamo lasciato con un solo trequartista di ruolo…
Io non voglio l’accozzaglia di figurine, ma la progettualità tecnica di cui parli a mio parere non s’è vista.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2022)

*Eurosport: il Closing era previsto per il 4 maggio, ma la vicenda sullo stadio ha reso la due diligence più difficile. Sia Elliot che Investcorp vorrebbero avere ok definitivo per i lavori. Scaroni sta sondando Sesto*


----------



## Swaitak (16 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Eurosport: il Closing era previsto per il 4 maggio, ma la vicenda sullo stadio ha reso la due diligence più difficile. Sia Elliot che Investcorp vorrebbero avere ok definitivo per i lavori. Scaroni sta sondando Sesto*


allora Sesto o addio Maometto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Eurosport: il Closing era previsto per il 4 maggio, ma la vicenda sullo stadio ha reso la due diligence più difficile. Sia Elliot che Investcorp vorrebbero avere ok definitivo per i lavori. Scaroni sta sondando Sesto*



Quel suino sfinterista di Sala fa saltare lo stadio così ci affossa anche la cessione.


----------

